# Panhandle Tournament List



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Is there a website somewhere that lists all the tournaments in the Panhandle (or at least the Destin area)? I have searched google and looked on the half hitch site (which i quite out dated) and I haven't found much.

Thanks


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know of a website that list all of the tournaments in the area. Outcast bait and tackle prints a Tournament Book each year though that list all the tournaments in the area. The books are available at Outcast as well as some other shops in the area...


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Naby said:


> Is there a website somewhere that lists all the tournaments in the Panhandle (or at least the Destin area)? I have searched google and looked on the half hitch site (which i quite out dated) and I haven't found much.
> 
> Thanks


I tried the same thing a few months ago. I even posted something very similar. Let me know if you find something please.


John


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

NEVER forget the Pensacola Redfish Regatta and Smellbow Boom Trash Talking Tourney.

There are "playa's" that in nearly a decade have yet to catch a SINGLE fish...

Let me think:

Squirellfish Dan and CCC come to mind as certain LOSERS every year!!! There was a guy called Msstdog who has run away with his tail betwixt his legs of late.

I, me, jim t, has been part of TWO, 2, more than ONE, CHAMPIONSHIP teams!

I am AWESOME!!!

Jim

(sorry for the thread creep... just a chance to throw stones)


----------

